
General Motors takes 11% stake and $2B in equity in electric truck maker Nikola - bmcn2020
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/08/general-motors-takes-11percent-stake-and-2-billion-in-equity-in-electric-truck-maker-nikola-.html
======
ecf
Ah yes, the trend of outdated car manufacturers seeking miracles via
acquisition continues.

